# Imperial Armour 10 pages



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Peak at Imperial Armour 10 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Badab2preview.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Badab2contents.html


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Legio Crucius Warhound colour scheme looks fantastic.

Zhurukhal Androcles (Star Phantoms) is a Power Fist/Combi-Melta Captain, who allows a STACKABLE +1 To Damage Rolls, and can take Devastators as elites as well as troops.

Vaylund Cal (Sons of Medusa) is a Master of the Forge with 3 Wounds and a S10 Thunder Hammer, plus Servo Harness. The other special rules are blurred out. 

However, STILL MAJORLY pissed off that there's no mention of the Mantis Chapter Master.


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

waiting for the charcha...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Well at least it confirms that these guys:










Are NOT Exorcists, as some people theorized.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It... does?


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

The symbol behind the Star Phantoms character is the same as the symbol on the tank in that picture. Those are Star Phantoms.

From adjusting contrast and brightness on the Sons of Medusa character it looks as if the Iron Thane rule prevents you from taking a Chapter Master if you field Vaylund Cal. Opus Machina seems to say he goes on a 40mm base and its other effects are already included in his statline. Purge the Weak gives Devastators Feel No Pain but they lose the ability to sweeping advance. Chapter Tactics is the one I'm the least confident about but I think it swaps Combat Tactics for Fearless.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Space Sharks! :biggrin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The Exorcists are in, read the contents page


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy days, I don't know why I waited until IA9 to get into it.

And now I need about £400 quid to catch up


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't really need to, If I'm honest. The only ones you really could do with getting is the Vraks series and Taros. IA4 is outdated (both armies have moved on, and the story isn't that exciting, and 1 and 2 are just rules for tanks, all of which are available in Imperial Armour Apocalypse books.


----------

